# Amare is classless



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> After playing in a tournament that the U.S. dominated - winning each game by an average of 39.5 points - Stoudemire was asked if it would be hard to return to the Suns. "Not at all," he answered. "I could see that if I was going back to the (Charlotte) Bobcats, but I'm going back to the Phoenix Suns , baby!"


LINK

This is about a week old but I just saw it today. Maybe I'm making a bigger deal of it then it is but I don't understand why he had to throw our name into the sentence.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

:lol: cheapshot.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

GRRR, I can't wait for Jason Richardson to Slam Dunk it on that mother ****er!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What don't you get, I would rather play for the Suns too. I think that's all he was saying.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> What don't you get, I would rather play for the Suns too. I think that's all he was saying.


still no reason to drag another team into it to a take a cheap shot at them.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

That sounds like something I'd say. So it's ok for Amare to say it.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> What don't you get, I would rather play for the Suns too. I think that's all he was saying.


I mean I'm sure pretty much everyone would rather play for the Suns but it still doesn't mean he should throw a cheap shot at us for trying to make him a Bobcat


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Phoenix has as many rings as the Charlotte Bobcats, what 0, screw Amare.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

What kind of loser takes offense at this? The Bobcats HAVE been garbage. Get over it.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

lol it is pretty funny unless you are related to the bobcats then all you can do is smile and take it cause the bobcats havnt exactly been making waves


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

you just barely found out he was classless?


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

MDIZZ said:


> you just barely found out he was classless?


:lol: nice 1


----------



## CatHawk~ClipperTrail (Sep 21, 2007)

Pimped Out said:


> still no reason to drag another team into it to a take a cheap shot at them.


Yeah... i totally agree... next thing he knows, his team would be licking the rubber shoes of the Bobcats!!!... Hopefully :yay: :cheers:


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

its going to happen just watch and see, I was right about the warriors i'll be right about this.


08 playoffs, goldenstate won't be in it, Charlotte will.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

hollywood476 said:


> its going to happen just watch and see, I was right about the warriors i'll be right about this.
> 
> 
> 08 playoffs, goldenstate won't be in it, Charlotte will.


bold prediction but i dont see it happening if bd is fit for most of the season


----------

